# Changing front and rear headlights on a Vauxhall Insignia



## neilvicks (Apr 22, 2013)

Can anyone advise me as to how you can change the front and rear headlights (not bulbs) on my Insignia. They currently have LHD lights fitted. I know you need to remove the front bumper to exchange the front lights but I'm not sure how to do this. As for the rear lights, they are easy enough to exchange however the reverse light and fog light are on the wrong side and it appears some rewiring is needed to be done. As it stands with the UK lights fitted when you put it in reverse the fog light comes on!

I have zero technical level when it comes to cars but I'm fairly competent at following paint it by numbers instructions if someone can help. If not then it's of to the garage.

I live in Germany if your wondering why i have LHD lights fitted but I'm coming back to live in the UK soon.

Thanks.


----------



## neilvicks (Apr 22, 2013)

I did it earlier myself after a lot unscrewing and rolling around on the floor. Problem solved.


----------

